# ePhotozine reviews EOS R



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2018)

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-r-review-32800
A generally very positive review with some useful content.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 3, 2018)

Sounds like they liked it!
Not surprised actually.
I think this is a camera which is greater than the sum of its parts.

When will all the other reviews start coming in?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2018)

It sounds like its a pretty good camera. I have a SL-2 for a small travel and walk around camera. I broke down and ordered a EOS-R from Canada where it is bundled with a adapter. The cost was $200 less than in the US and, since I'm ordering body only, the adapter is a must. I'll be selling my EF-s lenses, but I may try some just to see how they work on the camera. 

The camera will be a backup for my 5D MK IV, I can have my 24-70 on one and 70-200 on the other. It will share batteries as well. I don't like the SD card, that will be a bottleneck unless I do low level formats regularly. Since I don't currently have a wide zoom, I may get a RF wide zoom once it comes out. The 35mm Macro sounds interesting as well. I have a 50 and 100mm macro lenses as well as a 50mm Nikkor Micro that is AI-S, but a wider macro might work for copying old photos, I scan them now, and thats really a slow process. I scanned 100 photos Sunday on my Epson V700. It took hours of work. I wish I had kept one of my old enlargers, I could have made a copy stand.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Can’t wait to try one once it’s available. Really though, I’m probably most interested in that new 50 1.2...


----------

